# trinkblase reinigen



## chainman (14. April 2006)

hallo leute..

wollte mal fragen wie ihr eure camelback trinkblase bzw trinkblase allgemein sauber macht ?? meine war nun ewige zeit rum gehängt und irgend wie bin ich nun nicht wirklich begeistert daraus wieder zu trinken.

aber wie mache ich sie nun wirklich sauber ??
helfen die tabletten von camelbak ?? oder kann man da auch selber irgend eine lösung finden ??

würde mich freuen über ein paar antworten..  
gruss
chainman


----------



## DerTeufel (14. April 2006)

Heisses Wasser, Spülmittel und kräftig schrubben. Und alle paar Monate mal ne Gebissreinigertablette mit heissem Wasser rein und schön wirken lassen. Ansonsten nutze ich eine Blase nie länger als eine Saison, kostet ja auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freifahrer (14. April 2006)

Ja, Kukident ist nicht schlecht. Mittlerweile tu ich die Blase nach jeder Tour einfach in die Tiefkühltruhe. Dann wächst darin nichts.


----------



## yellow_ö (14. April 2006)

heißes Wasser und Kunststoff? Gute Idee  

Wirklich sauber wird alles mit Dan-Klorit. Selbst der Schlauch, ganz ohne mechanische Reinigung. 
Dosieranleitung zur Reinigung von Wassertanks steht auf der Packung (extra genannt weil sonst wieder ein paar Leute winseln werden). Danach gründlich!! spülen. Preislich nicht zu toppen.
Würde ich aber nicht zu oft machen, max 1-3 Mal / Saison. Wie bekannt sein sollte: zu viel Sauberkeit schadet! 

Nach jedem Gebrauch ordentlich spülen, ordentlich abtropfen lassen + auswischen, Gefrierfach,  + danach dunkel lagern, reicht.


----------



## !MoD (14. April 2006)

hallo

ich wasch meine immer mit warmen wasser aus und reinige sie dabei hier mit:

http://rose.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=849

und häng sie dann auf. vor geebrauch dann nochmal durchwaschen und gut is und sie halten lange!


----------



## rpo35 (14. April 2006)

Nach jeder Tour mit HEISSEM  Wasser durchspülen und ab in die Gefriertruhe und das bis ca. 30min. vor der nächsten; das Ding taut ruckzuck auf


----------



## GlanDas (14. April 2006)

bringts das mit der Gefriertruhe?


----------



## rpo35 (14. April 2006)

Ja, rausholen, kurz auftauen, fahren, kurz heiss durchspülen und wieder ab ins Gefrierfach. Weniger Arbeit geht nicht...


----------



## GlanDas (14. April 2006)

cool werd ich mal versuchen...die scheiß Trinkblase raubt mit nämlich 15min saubermachen nach jeder benutztung...und danach ist sie immernoch nicht trocken.
Mit >>DIESER<< Blase dürfts eigentlich keine probleme geben wenn ich die ins gefrierfach werfe oder?

Gruß Fly


----------



## rpo35 (14. April 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mit >>DIESER<< Blase dürfts eigentlich keine probleme geben wenn ich die ins gefrierfach werfe oder?...


Nein, mit der Camelblase machst Du das über Jahre !


----------



## pongi (15. April 2006)

die camelbakblasen kann man auch ganz einfach auf links drehen oder man hängt sie mit der öffnung nach untern auf und stopft ein tuch oder haushaltspapier in die öffnung und läßt es über nacht trocknen. wenn man dann noch das mundstück abnimmt trocknet sogar der schlauch von alleine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (15. April 2006)

ich schmeiss nach jeder benutzung ne kukident-tablette rein und dann liegt die blase so 18 h mit dem gesöff drin rum dann wird sie 2-3mal durchgespült und dann wieder vittel rein... udn dann ab aufs bike so wie jeden tag

noch nie probleme gehabt absolut geschmacksneutral 

beim militärischen camelbak mach ichs ebenso... dann ist aber nach den 2-3mal ausspülen (schlauch net vergessen!) dann schluss dann trocknet das spülwasser aus und dann lass ich die blasen offen verkehrtherum (also mit der einfüllöffnung nach unten). mundstück nehm i auch noch ab.

dann hängt sie bis zum nächsten einsatz! auch hier seit 2 jahren keine probleme.


----------



## tool (15. April 2006)

Desinfektionswütig? 1 min lang heisses Wasser durch Blase und Schlauch laufen lassen und entweder Einfrieren oder ein Handtuch rein und "trockendrücken", gut is... Wenn man das nach jeder Benutzung macht und nicht mehrere Tage lang Wasser in der Blase stehen lässt haben Bakterien keine Chance. Die meisten geben bei 40° den Geist auf, einige dann bei 60°, Wasse aus der Leitung ist also heiß genug.


> heißes Wasser und Kunststoff? Gute Idee


 Was spricht dagegen?

Edit: um den Schlauch zu trocknen nehme ich einen alten Schaltzug, an den ich mir eine Drahtschlaufe gelötet habe. Daran befestige ich einen Fetzen Zewa und ziehe das dann durch den Schlauch.


----------



## s.d (16. April 2006)

Mal ne andere Frage zum Thema : Ich benutze jetzt meinen Camlbak schon ne ganze weil also schon so 30 mal und ich hab ihn auch schon oft durchgespült ect. Aber wenn ich wasser reintu oder vielleicht auch noch ein bisschen pulver schmeckt das immer noch nach plasik auf jeden Fall nicht so wie sonst. Ist das normal oder habt ihr da nen Tip wie ich diesen Beigeschmack wegbekomme? Danke


----------



## sebot.rlp (16. April 2006)

Hallo,

muss ich die Blase bevor ich sie ins Gefrierfach lege abtrocknen oder kann ich sie direkt so da reintun. 

Kann man das selbe auch beim Schlauch machen?
Mit heißem Wasser ausspülen und dann in das Gefrierfach?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Little Buddha (17. April 2006)

alles mit Heisswasser ausspülen,ohne abtrocknen ALLES
in nen Gefrierbeutel und ab in Tiefgefrierer/fach.
1x im Jahr leg ich ne Kukident rein.
Ca 45Min vor Füllen wieder rausnehmen,noch nie Probleme
mit gehabt.

Mfg Little Buddha


----------



## sebot.rlp (17. April 2006)

Little Buddha schrieb:
			
		

> alles mit Heisswasser ausspülen,ohne abtrocknen ALLES
> in nen Gefrierbeutel und ab in Tiefgefrierer/fach.
> 1x im Jahr leg ich ne Kukident rein.
> Ca 45Min vor Füllen wieder rausnehmen,noch nie Probleme
> ...




Benutzt du auch so eine spezielle Bürste oder lässt du einfach nur Wasser durchlaufen?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stay_anonym (17. April 2006)

erm, mal ne frage:
"Kukident" is das sone tablette, womit man zahnspangen reinigt?
wo gibts das? was kostet das? ach, und wenn nicht, klaert mich auf, danke.


----------



## kroiterfee (17. April 2006)

stay_anonym schrieb:
			
		

> erm, mal ne frage:
> "Kukident" is das sone tablette, womit man zahnspangen reinigt?
> wo gibts das? was kostet das? ach, und wenn nicht, klaert mich auf, danke.




jo 

kukident sind so ne art brausetabletten. gibts in jedem supermarkt bei den zahnbürsten.

in einer packung sind so an die 90 tabletten drin

und so sieht die packung ungefähr aus:








kostenpunkt so round about 3 - 5 euro je nach inhalt


----------



## Freifahrer (17. April 2006)

Braucht man aber nicht wenn mans in die gute alte Gefriertruhe packt.


----------



## kroiterfee (17. April 2006)

Freifahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Braucht man aber nicht wenn mans in die gute alte Gefriertruhe packt.



wenn man eine hat ja...


----------



## dubbel (17. April 2006)

einfach alle 6 monate den schimmelklumpen rauschütteln.


----------



## trekkinger (17. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, rausholen, kurz auftauen, fahren, kurz heiss durchspülen und wieder ab ins Gefrierfach. Weniger Arbeit geht nicht...


Yep, kann ich bestätigen. Aber den Deckel schön offen lassen. So kann man das getränk gleich einfüllen und das taut alles schneller auf.

Ich lasse auch schön das Wasser durch den Schlauch und Mundstück laufen. Aber vorsicht, man kann sich die Finger verbrennen.

Ansonsten wird es alle paar Wochen mit Spülwasser und den Zubehörbürsten gründlich gereinigt.

Jemand hat mal den Tipp gegeben, dass man eine dünne Reinigungsbürste für den Schlauch im Aquariuszubehörhandel günstiger kaufen könne.


----------



## !MoD (17. April 2006)

hallo

mit der kleinen bürste für den Schlauch:

wie oben gesagt das reinigungsset bei Rose.de kostet nicht die Welt und is super (da is auch ne kleine lange bürste dabei)


----------



## Mongoele (20. April 2006)

hab meine nach der letzten saison natürlich nicht ordnungsgemäß sauber gemacht   und hab deswegen nun kleine runde kulturen im schlauch. die blase (deuter steamer) ansich lässt sich ja einigermaßen mit viel gefummel trocknen aber der schlauch?
nun die frage, ob und wie ich diese kulturen aus dem schlauch bekomme?  

ich kann natürlich 60° heißes wasser in die blase füllen, aber wie bekomme ich das wasser dann in den schlauch ohne zu saugen? will mir ja schließlich nicht die fr***e verbrennen...  

noch ne frage: reinigt kukident antibakteriell bzw. zerstört das die pilze? oder muss ich das dann mit heißem wasser kombinieren?

vielen dank für eure hilfe vorab. bin nämlich zu geizig schon wieder 25 öcken für so nen ding hinzulegen...  

gruß
mongoele


----------



## Mongoele (20. April 2006)

ach ja, mit kukident lassen sich auch (wasser) streifen/ablagerungen aus dem klo entfernen...


----------



## trekkinger (20. April 2006)

Mongoele schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann natürlich 60° heißes wasser in die blase füllen, aber wie bekomme ich das wasser dann in den schlauch ohne zu saugen? will mir ja schließlich nicht die fr***e verbrennen...


Erstens ist 60° zu wenig. Zweitens: In den Beutel füllen und durch den Schlauch laufen lassen. Anschliessend mit der dünnen Bürste den Schlauch säubern. Mehrmals wiederholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyphab (20. April 2006)

Igitt, ich würde da nichtmehr draus trinken wollen


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. April 2006)

Nimm normales Desinfektionsmittel, kriegst im Drogeriemarkt oder Apotheke und lass es durchlaufen. Auch Schlauch und Mundstück. Dann kriegst du alle netten Kulturen klein. Anschließend mit heißem Wasser durchspülen wegen dem Geschmack und zur Sicherheit noch ne Kukidenttabs rein. So habs ich gemacht, da ich verpeilt hab die Apfelsaftschorle ganz aus dem Bak rauslaufen zu lassen. Lebe noch und hab danach auch kein Magengrummeln bekommen. War ne Empfehlung eines bikenden Medizinmannes.


----------



## Mongoele (20. April 2006)

hab jetzt heute mal mit kochendem wasser und danach mit heissem blendadent wasser ausgiebig gespült. auch schön alles wasser durch den schlauch gedrückt --> von den kulturen ist nichts mehr zu sehen und wenn dürften sie tod sein weil das zeug antibakteriell ist. habs danach gleich ins gefrierfach. am samstag werd ich dann sehen ob ich mich akut übergeben muss. vielleicht sollte ich einen kleinen flachmann mitnehmen und den alle paar schluck mal ansetzen... 

werd schon nicht sterben...

danke nochmal an alle


----------



## Blackwater Park (4. Juni 2006)

Das mit dem Desinfektionsmittel is aber ein zweischneidiges Schwert, der Geschmack geht nur sehr schwer wieder raus. Mein Camelbak war auch kurz vorm Weglaufen da ich den nach Saisonende nicht richtig getrocknet hatte. Da hab ich ihn mit Sagrotan komplett desinfiziert, gut durchgespült und den Schlauch mit Schaltzug+Klopapier gereinigt. Dann über Nacht mit Kukident liegen lassen, die nächste Nacht mit Cola light. Danach sehr ausführlich mit Wasser durchgespült, aber jeder Schluck schmeckt immer noch nach Sagrotan. :kotz:
Ist das eigentlich gesundheitsschädlich wenn mans noch schmeckt oder kann man sich da ruhig einfach überwinden und runterschlucken?


----------



## Mongoele (4. Juni 2006)

Runkel-Huhn schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das eigentlich gesundheitsschädlich wenn mans noch schmeckt oder kann man sich da ruhig einfach überwinden und runterschlucken?



keine ahnung, ob das ungesund ist. wenns aber immer noch nach sagrotan schmeckt, würd ich vielleicht in den saure apfel beissen und ne neue blase kaufen..... was kostet die denn von camelbak? bei deuter sind es zwischen 20 -25 Euro je nach größe...

cheers


----------



## trekkinger (4. Juni 2006)

Die Camlbak-Blase kostet ca.30 Euro.


----------



## Tantebrisco (5. Juni 2006)

Zitat von nem Kollegen, der nicht für seine Hygiene bekannt ist bei der ersten Trinkpause: "Mhmh mal sehen mit welchem Geschmack meine Frau mich heute wieder glücklich machen will... (trinkt) Oh man ist das geil, schmeckt so vital! Als wenn der Inhalt schon Beine hätte!"

Also in diesem Sinne: wer auf Abwechslung und Überraschungen steht sollte Tips wie Truhe und Kukident getrost vergessen. 

Aber jeder so wie es ihm beliebt


Zum Schluss mein Tip:nach der Tour mit klarem Wasser gut spülen und mit 2 umgebogenen Speichen im Inneren der Blase dafür sorgen, dass überall Frischluft im inneren hinkommt.

Und soll es eine neue Trinkblase sein: Beim Aldi in der Bike-Angebotswoche mit 4-5 Trinkrucksäcken zu je 7 Euro eindecken, Blasen entnehmen und den Rest einem guten Zweck zukommen lassen...SO hat man in der Saison immer was zum "wechseln"


----------



## michi the 3rd (16. Juni 2006)

servus beinand!
hab mich gerade durch den fred gelesen und leider hat niemand direkt die frage vom s.d. beantwortet. ich habe mir neulich auch von camelbak nen trinkrucksack gekauft und die trinkblase mehrmals mit heißem wasser und auch spülmittel ausgewaschen. diesen drecks plastikgeschmack bekomme ich einfach nicht raus.  also am besten mal kukident-tablette rein,einwirken lassen,ein paarmal gscheid ausspülen und dann in den kühlschrank oder wie bekomme ich den geschmack am besten weg?
wäre dankbar wenn mir jemand ne antwort geben könnte. musst mir bis jetzt immer wieder extra was zum trinken kaufen weil mein magen kurz vorm streiken war...
merci!
da mihi


----------



## Mongoele (16. Juni 2006)

hi,

du hast mim tegernsee auch mit die geilste bike location direkt vor der tür... wobei ich mich nicht beschweren brauch, weil es von mir selber nur 45min mit dem auto sind... aber irgendiwe fahr ich dann doch nie hin...

zur eigentlichen frage:
hast du schonmal mit dem zitronensaft ausm supermarkt gespült? ich hab da damals glaube ich ne ganze flasche (0,2l oder so) eingefüllt und dann noch mit ein bisschen wasser verdünnt. das hat ganz gut geholfen... 

cheers
mongoele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi the 3rd (16. Juni 2006)

tja, man muss a mal glück im leben haben!  
ich hab schon mineralwasser, mineralwasser mit iso-sport pulver (oder so ähnlich) und heute eistee durchlaufen lassen... nix hats gebracht. werd das teil später nochmal auswaschen. schmeckt das bei euch nimma so nach plastik??? da kannst ja keinen schluck davon trinken.
michi


----------



## Mongoele (16. Juni 2006)

michi the 3rd schrieb:
			
		

> tja, man muss a mal glück im leben haben!
> ich hab schon mineralwasser, mineralwasser mit iso-sport pulver (oder so ähnlich) und heute eistee durchlaufen lassen... nix hats gebracht. werd das teil später nochmal auswaschen. schmeckt das bei euch nimma so nach plastik??? da kannst ja keinen schluck davon trinken.
> michi


probier den zitronensaft. und vielleicht noch ein paar eiswürfel dazu. dann ist das getränk so kalt, dass man es vielleicht gar nicht mehr so stark rausschmeckt... 
bei mir schmeckt der erste schluck aber auch immer ätzend. der geht dann ins gebüsch....
ach ja und nach dem trinken in den schlauch blasen um die flü+ssigkeit aus dem schlauch in die blase zurückzuführen. bei sonnenschein haste sonst pi-warmes getränk die ersten paar schluck und das ist dann mal richtig ätzend!


----------



## dubbel (16. Juni 2006)

also am besten mal kukident-tablette rein,einwirken lassen,ein paarmal gscheid ausspülen.


----------



## michi the 3rd (16. Juni 2006)

merci buam!
dann werd i des heute glei no ausprobieren. hoffentlich bringts was!!!
mihi


----------



## Tifftoff (16. Juni 2006)

Ich habe auch eine neue Camelback Blase im Einsatz. Der Geschmack bei den ersten Einsätzen war nur widerlich. Ich hab dann eine Mischung aus Essigessenz, Spüli und heissem Wasser eingefüllt und einfach mehrere Tage rumliegen lassen. Essigessenz ist eine sicher 30ige Säure und wird auch für Salat verwendet, also ungefährlich. Der Geschmack ist seitdem weg. Nach der Tour spül ich meine Trinkblase aus, etwas Essigessenz rein und ab ins Tiefkühlfach.


----------



## !MoD (16. Juni 2006)

ich hab 2 trinkblasen aus dem Aldi im einsatz.

ich hab keinen Plastikgeschmack, von anfang an nicht.

nach jeder tour alles mit heißem wasser und den reinigungsbürsten von www.rose.de eins, zwei mal durchgespült und gereinigt.

dannach an den bürsten zum trocknen aufhängen.

ich hatte noch nie probleme damit.

mfg. Domi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (16. Juni 2006)

Wie oft hatten wir das schon ?
Fahren/Trinken-Durchspülen-Einfrieren
Fahren/Trinken-Durchspülen-Einfrieren
Fahren/Trinken-Durchspülen-Einfrieren
Fahren/Trinken-Durchspülen-Einfrieren
Fahren/Trinken-Durchspülen-Einfrieren
Fahren/Trinken-Durchspülen-Einfrieren
Fahren/Trinken-Durchspülen-Einfrieren
Fahren/Trinken-Durchspülen-Einfrieren
Fahren/Trinken-Durchspülen-Einfrieren

Viel Spaß beim Testen


----------



## michi the 3rd (17. Juni 2006)

scho  
merci derweil! ich habs gestern mit den tabletten probiert. mal schaun was dabei rausgekommen is. ansonsten hab ich ja noch a paar tipps übrig.
d'ere mihi


----------



## John Rico (17. Juni 2006)

Zum Desinfizieren kann man statt Sagrotan & co (was eigentlich nicht für Lebensmittel gedacht ist) auch stinknormalen Schnaps nehmen!
Je mehr Umdrehungen desto besser, am besten Stroh-Rum o.ä., aber normaler Wodka reicht auch. Einfach nen Schluck rein + Blase aufblasen, gut durchschütteln und alles, was da mal gelebt hat, ist definitiv hinüber! 
Und man hat keinen komischen Geschmack von irgendwelchen Mitteln. Man kann auch Spiritus nehmen, dann aber hinterher gut ausspülen und trocknen lassen, da das Vergällungsmittel recht intensiv ist und nicht soooo toll schmeckt!  


Für den Schlauch nen Draht + Küchenpapier oder ne Bürste, war ganz schön uberrascht, was man da für Beläge runterholt, die man so gar nicht sieht!


----------



## michi the 3rd (17. Juni 2006)

merci für den tipp mit den kukident tabletten!!! der apfelsaft schmeckt zum ersten mal nach apfelsaft!!!  
noch a paarmal ausspülen und der kas miaßat bissn sei!


----------



## Riderin (18. Juni 2006)

Hehe.. super Tip.
meine hängt seit gestern auf dem Balkon, aber trocknen tusts nicht richtig.
also ab innen Gefrierschrank damit *grins*


----------



## gnss (18. Juni 2006)

Stellt ihr euch bei den lebenden Bakterien im Joghurt auch so an?


----------



## Mongoele (18. Juni 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Stellt ihr euch bei den lebenden Bakterien im Joghurt auch so an?


sind das denn die gleichen bakterien? wohl eher nicht...


----------



## Jugee (19. Juni 2006)

Hi,

ich machs seit ca. 1992/1993: Wasser, nur Wasser rein, trinken, den Plastikgeschmack ignorieren. Hauptsache es ist was zum Trinken drin!!!

Puristisch eben...manche Dinge im Leben sind so wie sie sind! 
(mir gehts in erster Linie um das Wasser, an den Rest muss man sich gewöhnen)


----------



## Tifftoff (19. Juni 2006)

Ich würde eher auf Schimmelpilze tippen, und die sind zum Teil krebserregend.


----------



## p41n (5. Januar 2008)

Falls jemand ein Reinigungsset für seine Trinkblase benötigt, könnt ihr bei folgendem Angebot bedenkenlos zugreifen:

http://www.asmc.de/de/Outdoor-Survival/Feld-Wasserflaschen/Reinigungsset-Hydration-Pack-p.html

Habs mir selber gekauft und damit lässt sich jede Trinkblase ohne Probleme schnell und einfach reinigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joachimm (6. Mai 2009)

Plastikgeschmack hatte ich bei meiner Deuter Trinkblase bisher nicht. Die Grundreinigung mache ich mit der zugehörigen Bürste. Während sich die Trinkblase selbst mit einem Geschirrhandtuch o.ä. austrocknen läßt, habe ich aber keine Idee, wie ich den Trinkschlauch innen trocken bekommen kann. Wie macht ihr das denn?


----------



## fissenid (6. Mai 2009)

joachimm schrieb:


> habe ich aber keine Idee, wie ich den Trinkschlauch innen trocken bekommen kann. Wie macht ihr das denn?



einfach den Schlauch schleudern....... wirkt sehr gut!!

Die ganze Blase mit Schlauch lagert bei mir immer in der Gefriertruhe!! Kurz vor dem Benutzen heruasnehmen und alles ist ok!!!


----------



## fissenid (6. Mai 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> wie oft hatten wir das schon ?
> Fahren/trinken-durchspülen-einfrieren
> fahren/trinken-durchspülen-einfrieren
> fahren/trinken-durchspülen-einfrieren
> ...




meine rede!!!!!!!


----------



## geländesportler (6. Mai 2009)

mein tip, so eine Schlauchbürste zum reinigen bekommt man billig in einem Aquariumladen. Wie bekommt ihr des Mundstück sauber? oder kauft ihr da immer neue?


----------



## brussels*sprouts (6. Mai 2009)

Einfach in aufgelöste Gebissreiniger-Tabs einlegen - fertig.


----------



## axelk (6. Mai 2009)

Backpulver und heisses Wasser. Jedenfalls bekome ich damit jede Teekanne sauber. Ist deutlich effektiver als Gebissreiniger. Mit ner Trinkblase bzw. Plastikkrams hab ich das aber noch nicht probiert. Jedenfalls hätte ich da keine soo großen Bedenken wegen ungesund  


Axel


----------



## parkin457 (6. Mai 2009)

Ich versteh gar nicht warum sich so viele mit viel arbeit abgeben ein Camelbag sauber zu bekommen. Ist für mich eine 2 Minuten Sache. 

Da ich ne Kaffeemaschine habe, leite ich Wasserdampf durch den Schlauch und beutel. fertig

oder,

Schlauch ab, mit klarem Wasser ausspülen eine Korega Tab rein über Nacht und gut trocknen lassen. Schmeckt dann n bisschen nach Zahnpasta.


----------



## John Rico (6. Mai 2009)

joachimm schrieb:


> ... habe ich aber keine Idee, wie ich den Trinkschlauch innen trocken bekommen kann. Wie macht ihr das denn?



Gar nicht. Ich nehme das Mundstück ab, reinige Blase und Schlauch, stopfe zwei zusammengeknüllte Haushaltstücher in die Blase, damit sie offen ist, hänge das Ganze kopfüberauf auf und lasse es trocknen.



fissenid schrieb:


> Die ganze Blase mit Schlauch lagert bei mir immer in der Gefriertruhe!! Kurz vor dem Benutzen heruasnehmen und alles ist ok!!!



Wobei jedem klar sein sollte, dass Einfrieren zwar die Neubildung von Keimen und Schimmel verhindert, diese aber nicht abtötet! Blase daher nur sauber einfrieren, zum "Desinfizieren" ist das Eisfach nicht geeignet!



geländesportler schrieb:


> mein tip, so eine Schlauchbürste zum reinigen bekommt man billig in einem Aquariumladen. Wie bekommt ihr des Mundstück sauber? oder kauft ihr da immer neue?



Die Bürste gibt's auch Original von Deuter in der richtigen Größe und Länge. Das (Deuter) Mundstück kann man doch einfach zerlegen, das orange Plastikteil bekommt man mit der Schlauchbürste recht gut sauber, die Gummihülle ebenfalls mit der Bürste oder einem (kleinen) Finger.


----------



## rotwildre1 (7. Mai 2009)

die Blase nach jeden Gebrauch mit Wasser ausspülen und dann wie folgt trocknen:
Ein trockenes Spültuch in die Blase und den Verschluß verschliesen, dann Blase über das Mindstück aufblasen und dann die Blase schütteln, damit das Spültuch die Blase von innen trocknet, dann Blase wieder öffnen und Tuch entfernen, zum Schluß Blase offen aufhängen und Mundstück auch entfernen,damit der Schlauch auch noch austrocknet. So alle 6 Monate reinige ich die Blase mit Gebissreiniger und gehe mit einer langen Bürste durch den Schlauch, gibst wie oben beschrieben in Zoo Fachhandel für ein paar Euronen. Blase hält nun schon gut 3Jahre ohen Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vash (7. Mai 2009)

Mann kann sichs auch schwer machen. Hängt das ding gefüllt mit Wasser auf den Schlauch nach unten hängen lassen und ne wäscheklammer ans Mundstück. Dann läuft die so langsam aus das kein topfen drinnen bleibt. Das bissel am Mundstück is dann mit nem tempo ruckzuck weg. Und sonst auf ne Flasche stülpen und hisntellen. Man kann auch mal ein Schlückchen Tequila durchlassen und gut is.


----------



## Cattie (8. Mai 2009)

Schadet das einfrieren nicht dem Plastik oder der Beschichtung?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Mai 2009)

Den Schlauch kann man auch schnell schwingen, wie ein Lasso sozusagen, dann geht das Wasser ganz gut raus. Alles andere ist ja saukompliziert!


----------



## polo (8. Mai 2009)

Vash schrieb:


> Mann kann sichs auch schwer machen. Hängt das ding gefüllt mit Wasser auf den Schlauch nach unten hängen lassen und ne wäscheklammer ans Mundstück. Dann läuft die so langsam aus das kein topfen drinnen bleibt. Das bissel am Mundstück is dann mit nem tempo ruckzuck weg. Und sonst auf ne Flasche stülpen und hisntellen. Man kann auch mal ein Schlückchen Tequila durchlassen und gut is.



besser: drinlassen.


----------

